
Linus Torvalds: userspace filesystems are toys - rs
https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/6/9/462
======
steve-howard
It sounds like he's asserting that userspace filesystems just aren't capable
of the same performance as kernel-mode filesystems. What kinds of constraints
make this true? Are they inherently so, or is it just that Linux is designed
one way now and we'll be damned if we have to change it?

ntfs-3g uses fuse, and even though I wouldn't run my root fs on ntfs under
linux, I've found that it meets my needs quite well.

